# Any Tatters here ?



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

I am beginning a class in tatting. My instructor (is on video) recommends Lisbeth thread , I have to order that from the internet. She says it stays smooth and blocks the best.
I am just learning to wind the bobbin and how to make my first chains etc....would my Aunt Lydia crochet size 10 be OK to start with ? I know when I crochet with this, the only problem I have is when it gets kinks if you have to rip out....so I am not sure if this is a good thread to tat or not.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Years ago, when my eyesight was 20/20 I used Size 10 crochet thread for tatting, as that was all that was available in the small town where we lived. I didn't have a problem with kinking, but of course, that was years ago and most yarn, thread, etc. has changed over the years.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I would think it would be easier to use what you have rather than purchase new cotton since it is a learning experience. I have not learned to tat with a shuttle yet but have done some needle tatting. I just used what I had, even embroidery thread at times.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jean Large said:


> Years ago, when my eyesight was 20/20 I used Size 10 crochet thread for tatting, as that was all that was available in the small town where we lived. I didn't have a problem with kinking, but of course, that was years ago and most yarn, thread, etc. has changed over the years.


I didn't know that there was a special thread for tatting. I always used size 30 or 40 crochet thread. But then I haven't done any tatting for many years now, so maybe threads have changed?


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I did tatting for a little while and used Coats crochet thread. I didn't keep up tatting, though, as I found crochet much more interesting.


----------



## Naomi D. (Aug 5, 2014)

When you are just learning to tat, that thread would be okay. You might have to "drop" the shuttle at times to let the kinks get out of the thread. When you get better and want to do some other tatting Lizbeth thread is great. It comes in all colors and sizes and is easy to work with because it slides easily for closing rings, etc. Handy Hands is a good place to order your thread. Have fun in yur new adventure!


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

JannyLynn, 

There are many fibers than can be used for tatting and some that are less suitable than others. Lisbeth is available instore and online at Joann's and 1) they often run free shipping/no minimum sales for online purchases 2) orders I have placed usually get to me within 3 days. They are incredibly efficient.

Back to threads -- yes, of course you can use #10 crochet cotton. It's a basic and reliable workhouse that has been consistent forever. If you explore some of the tatting boards online, you will find that tatters frequently use a variety of threads. There is a woman who uses wire for her tatting, and I have seen HUGE pieces made with rope (made for a gallery display). 

There is a reason your teacher recommends Lisbeth and if she didn't explain fully, then shame on her. Telling "do this because I tell you to" is never as instructive as "do this for this reason." That being said, my thought is that she is trying to get her students set up to succeed. Most regular crochet threads are a plain 3 or 4 strand with a single direction twist, usually a counter clockwise rwist. This twist is the reason it can have a tendancy to kink. Lisbeth (and other threads for tatting) is what we call a cordennet. It is made with 3 strands of a long staple cotton. Each strand consists of 3 tiny strands. These tiny strands are twisted in one direction and the 3 strands together are then twisted in the opposite direction. Sometimes you may see this referred to as an S twist or a Z twist. The reason it is made this way is that this produces a balanced twist which is much less likely to kink up on you. Your teacher is recommending this type of thread because it is easily and readily available and using a thread with this type of twist and balance will work with you and decrease your frustration level as you learn.

In tatting, threads can go from a size 3 (about the size of sport weight knitting yarn)


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

Curses, dratted machine sent before I was done!

Anyhoo, from size 3 all the way up to about size 120, which is often referred to as "fine as frog's hair". One of my first projects I made when I learned how to tat was a bridal crown. The thread was soft, not the classic hard finish of tatting thread, and I distinctly remember how it kept trying to spiral. It took heavy blocking with starch for stiffener to make it stand up properly. The way you adjust the size of your finished item is through the size of your thread. All tatting is done with essentially the same size shuttle. 

Gassing, sorry, I forgot to explain what gassing is. In the manufacturing process, a gassed thread is run through a special chanber that burns off any microscopic bobbles or flibbits on the thread. Gassing is what makes the thread smooth. DMC and ANCHOR both use gassing for their premium embroidery threads. That is why they slide through the fabric much easier than some lower quality off brand. It is an expensive extra step for fine threads.

Your question was a good one and I tried to give you some background and reasons for your teacher's recommendation. I learned in a small class given by a group of nice ladies from the Great Lakes Lacemakers Guild. While I consider myself a quick study and reasonably dexterous with my hands, I didn't get the flip until the second day of the class. I was so discouraged, I told my husband that I was not going to go back. Dear man, he went slightly ballistic as he informed me that yes, I was going back and that I could not allow it to defeat me. He was right. The lightbulb went on and suddenly I got that flip. You will, too. Once your hands figure it out, you will see how dead simple it really is.

I wish you ease of learning and hope you find joy in your tatting.

Warm hugs,
Maggie & MacTaggart


----------



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I am winding my bobbin with Aunt Lydia's size 10 crochet thread. (cause that's what I have on hand) 
I'll see how that goes as I learn the various stitches.

I am totally new to this .....but I am hoping I can catch on.
Thanks for the tip about where to get Lisbeth.....I took a look and they have tons of it in every color imaginable.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Janneylynn said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I am winding my bobbin with Aunt Lydia's size 10 crochet thread. (cause that's what I have on hand)
> I'll see how that goes as I learn the various stitches.
> 
> I am totally new to this .....but I am hoping I can catch on.
> Thanks for the tip about where to get Lisbeth.....I took a look and they have tons of it in every color imaginable.


I used to teach tatting at our local high school continuing education project. I always found it best to recommend the students get inexpensive threads to start with. You can always go on to more expensive stuff when you are more confident of what you are doing.

I use Handy Hands (which was mentioned before) for shuttles and especially for books...they're great.

Good luck to you. I know how frustrating getting started with tatting can be, until that 'snap' that turns the knot to its proper orientation and you finally feel "oh yes, now I've got it". And you will never forget it.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I think Aunt Lydia's Size 10 would be good enough to learn and practice with!!
After that you can purchase Lizbeth which comes in such beautiful colors!!
I love crocheting with it!
My daughter loves to tat with it!


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

I, too, just bought supplies and two how_to books in addition to signing up for the Craftsy class on tatting. I'm always anxious to try new things and thought this would be challenging and fun. I haven't started yet so didn't know about the thread.

Please keep up the help and comments. They will be very welcome.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I learned from YouTube's Tat, Tat,Tatting.






After trying both I prefer the needle method. Also on YouTube is Rustikate. 
Good luck!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I just got a tatting shuttle, and am using size 10 thread to learn with, I am teaching myself..gulp...


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

hope you have good success with your new adventure. Sometime I would like to try it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Whatever the online instructor told you to work on with the Lizbeth(?) brand...the needle - go up a size with the Aunt Lydia size 10.

Lizbeth comes in 20 and 30 weight...and needs a smaller needle. I think a 7 or 5 will do for the Size 10 weight. In fact I'm sure I was working with a 5 for a cover I was trying to do...looked great.


----------



## uneasyjune (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes any size 10 and even thicker thread for starting out is good I do shuttle tatting


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Some other brands that are good quality threads for tatting that may be available locally for you are. Opera, Cebelia, and Perle Cottons. I used the crochet cottons for years. then found the Opera thread and did a piece in it and was totally shocked that my piece looked sooooo much better than anything I had done before that I quit ever using crochet cotton for tatting. I do like to use perle cottons but they are much softer and have a tiny touch of stretch to them that I do not recommend them to anyone just learning to tat. Basically you can tat with anything you can bend around into knots and once you learn the basics it is so fun to play around. Lots of online sources and people to follow blogs for tatting. And if after lots of trying you do not like shuttle tatting but still like the look try needle tatting! Or CroTatting. yep. there are more forms that give you similar results!!! Nothing as beautifully graceful as shuttle tatting.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I am an odd person I guess I use all types of thread and I needle tat since I cannot get it with a shuttle. Love the stuff I make and it seems to be easier for me too.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Lisbeth thread is a cordonnet crochet thread, not a specialist tatting thread, but so are most other good makes such as DMC (which is called cordonnet special) and Coates. Lisbeth is probably just the one your teacher prefers because of price/colour availability/local availability/habit.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Janneylynn said:


> I am beginning a class in tatting. My instructor (is on video) recommends Lisbeth thread , I have to order that from the internet. She says it stays smooth and blocks the best.
> I am just learning to wind the bobbin and how to make my first chains etc....would my Aunt Lydia crochet size 10 be OK to start with ? I know when I crochet with this, the only problem I have is when it gets kinks if you have to rip out....so I am not sure if this is a good thread to tat or not.


it is a fine learning thread! is that the weight of the Lizbeth she recomended? 
The thing is with crochet thread is that sometimes its stiff.. I think Aunt Lydias is more flexable than some.. I have some that feels waxed and that kind would be more hassel than its worth ... Have fun. It sounds like your going for Shuttle Tatting.. its so much fun once you get the hand movement figured out!!


----------



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for your info....so far, I am having a terrible time with the shuttle....I seem to be all thumbs....I guess I need practice ...practice practice...I thought I would catch on to this faster because I crochet. Today I am going to use finger weight yarn just to SEE exactly how this should go.....and look at a couple of other people who explain it....then go back to the threads. Is needle tatting as pretty ? Do you use the same patterns ?


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Use what you have on hand, I have found finer threads are easier to use for tatting than no. 10. I have used everything from knitting yarn to size 100 in shuttle tatting and although it takes practice and patience, tatting is unique. Let your shuttle drop to unwind, that will remove tangles.
Tatting Kollage is a book using small bits of tatting placed on a dark cloth to make pictures, very pretty, and a nice way to use the practice pieces. I keep and old sewing machine needle handy to undo the knots made in error. Learn to tat and be the envy of everyone else.

Carol J.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Using a tatting shuttle is the only way I've ever tatted. Don't know anything about tatting needles, but I wonder if a needle would be easier than a shuttle now that my hands are arthritic...can't bend my fingers very well now.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Needle tatting is the exact same thing.. the patterns are the same and look wonderful. here are some examples of needle tatting


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I tat and use Lizbeth size 20 or 40. I belong to a group and we have new tatters and others who have been coming for years. The new tatters start out with South Maid #10. some advance to Lizbeth some stay with the #10. I have a friend who needle tats with Handi crafter dish cloth cotton. the size of the motif is determined by the size thread you use. I have been tatting for about 15 years. shuttle tatting.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I learned to tat when I was about 10 from my great aunts, they could tat up a veritable storm!! Unfortunately, in my mid 30's, arthritis took care of any long range projects in my right hand with the small shuttles. Hands cramp a lot.

So I started making little flowers, like they did for their own dimensional stationery. Have kept up with that and now produce them for other crafters to use. Since I only do the single little flowers now, I can use pretty much whatever thread I have available. I like the Lily weaving thread, and some of the Southmaid crochet threads. I do have some of the Lizbeth threads, and it's a dream to work with.

I recently purchased (about 6 months ago) two of the Tatsy tatting shuttles, so I could use thick threads & yarns for a change. I like them, nice to take along and very easy to teach a child the basics if they can see the process on the large shuttle. It's easier to hold and my hands don't cramp much.

Best wishes for a successful and rewarding tatting future!! You're going to love it. Very addictive once you get going.

Marge


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful! In which part of the city are you?


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I live on trice and 12th
I will be bringing my tatting to the next Waco Knitters Meeting on Tuesday at 5 - 7 south waco library if you are interested.. Is a good group of women


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Would love to start doing tatting, just not sure if it'll be too much of a strain on my eyes.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

yona said:


> Would love to start doing tatting, just not sure if it'll be too much of a strain on my eyes.


I can still do it in fine thread with some bad cataracts.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes I have Tatted for years with it


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Janneylynn said:


> I am beginning a class in tatting. My instructor (is on video) recommends Lisbeth thread , I have to order that from the internet. She says it stays smooth and blocks the best.
> I am just learning to wind the bobbin and how to make my first chains etc....would my Aunt Lydia crochet size 10 be OK to start with ? I know when I crochet with this, the only problem I have is when it gets kinks if you have to rip out....so I am not sure if this is a good thread to tat or not.


I'm a new tatter too. I use #10 crochet thread with no problem. I'm sure it is much easier to undo than the tiny tatting thread would be.

My question is... How do I join the rounds. I have the shuttle thread and ball thread end at the beginning and at the end. I'm learning from YouTube. Karen Cabrera in Italy, I think. It has English translations and very nice video but I haven't found my answer yet. She has well over 100 videos.

When I did the little star/snowflake I just tied a tight square knot and dabbed it with Fray Check.

Can one of you kind experienced tatters give me a hand? 
TIA
Robin


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Excuse me, needle tatting is not the "exact same thing" as shuttle tatting.

Although it looks the same, the tension can never be as firm because the stitches have to be loose enough to pull the needle and double thread through. Also the more advanced shuttle techniques can't be done with needle tatting. 

It's not better or worse, inferior or superior, just a very similar end product produced with a different method.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

String Queen said:


> My question is... How do I join the rounds.
> When I did the little star/snowflake I just tied a tight square knot and dabbed it with Fray Check.
> 
> Can one of you kind experienced tatters give me a hand?
> ...


That's exactly what you do. Although I've never found the need for anything to seal the knot. In a lot of years of tatting, I've never had one come undone.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> That's exactly what you do. Although I've never found the need for anything to seal the knot. In a lot of years of tatting, I've never had one come undone.


Wow. Really? As easy as that? I can do that. 
Thank so much!!

Robin


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Wow. Really? As easy as that? I can do that.
> Thank so much!!
> 
> Robin


Yep, it's that easy. Even my students when I was teaching tatting were amazed.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

For anyone that is fairly new to tatting as I am or people that have tatted a long time there is a huge amount of YouTube videos that are available, also Craftsy right now is offering a tatting class for half off regular price and the class is available with the instructor for ever when you buy it. Also there is a Proboard for Needle Tatting and InTatters which is now Craftree and Facebook has several Tatting groups to help you every step of the way and cheer you on with your accomplishments. I find that with my arthritis I do better with the needles but I still take the time to practice with the shuttles so that someday I might be able to make something pretty with them also. We are so lucky to have all of these places along with many blogs with professional people to help us to learn a new craft. Happy learning


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

i do not have that talent but really like looking at projects that have been made


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry not to have been able to make the gathering. I had a friend who belonged to the Waco Knitters but she died a couple of months ago. Where did you get your tatting needle?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

joand'5 said:


> Sorry not to have been able to make the gathering. I had a friend who belonged to the Waco Knitters but she died a couple of months ago. Where did you get your tatting needle?


Three firm sources - Hobby Lobby, Lacis (check online...difficult but available), Handy Hands (also online, easier than Lacis)


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

If you have a Wal-Mart near you , you can go to there web site and order needles and then have them delivered free to the store for pickup. A lot of people don't realize they have a lot of things on line that they don't have in the store. I have also picked up tatting needles at Joann's and from E-Bay.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I've tried needle tatting, a long time ago, and was able to make a few small, rather poorly made things, but never kept up with it once I started just making the little flowers. No clue even where my tatting needles are any more. Especially since our move. LOL. I just looked them up online, and even though Walmart was less expensive for the set of 3 (same brand) than Joann's, I was wondering if anyone had ever used the Joann Item # 1983428 which is for yarn? 

If so, what size of yarn? I have a plethora of yarns ranging from fine fingering up to bulky - cotton, acrylic, some silk, various chenilles, etc. There's not much info on the site about what size/type of yarn.

Marge


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

joand'5 said:


> Sorry not to have been able to make the gathering. I had a friend who belonged to the Waco Knitters but she died a couple of months ago. Where did you get your tatting needle?


You must have been a friend of Margie.. we all miss her... I got my needles at Hobby lobby. There are 2 different tubes one for the smaller needles and one for the larger needles. I have both of them and use them. Feel free to call I gave you my number in PM


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have the needles also for yarn they are also available at the Wal-Mart site the small needle you can use Pearl Cottons sizes 5-8-12 The medium Pearl Cotton size 3 and fingering and fine knitting machine yarns, baby yarns, and fine sport weight yarn and the Large heavy weight sports 4ply, rug yarns and worsted weight.
The larger needles are called Jiffy Tatting Needles and the people that made these needles also made some pattern books for them look for Selma and Ed Morin.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

makeitsew2750 said:


> I have the needles also for yarn they are also available at the Wal-Mart site the small needle you can use Pearl Cottons sizes 5-8-12 The medium Pearl Cotton size 3 and fingering and fine knitting machine yarns, baby yarns, and fine sport weight yarn and the Large heavy weight sports 4ply, rug yarns and worsted weight.
> The larger needles are called Jiffy Tatting Needles and the people that made these needles also made some pattern books for them look for Selma and Ed Morin.


Thanks for the info, have looked them up and bookmarked a couple of sites to look at for their pattern books. I was surprised when you mentioned rug yarn! That would be quite interesting. I do have some bulky machine knitting yarn. I'll have to look into that.

These are my usual shuttles, I cart around the 4 small ones in a little leather case I found at a yard sale several years ago. The two large ones are the Tatsy's which I got from The Thread Corner online. I do have 2 Susan Bates metal shuttles (from Nordic Needle), but they're not right here and they don't fit in the case with the others. I think they're in one of my sewing baskets, which I've not unearthed yet.

My favorite is the Boye Improved metal shuttle, some don't like it, but I use it quite a bit without any problems. The bobbin is quite handy for the flowers I like to do.

Thanks,
Marge


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a few of the Tatsy shuttles and some Clover regular size but I see they now come in a larger size also, and then I also have 2 metal ones a Boye and a Detach-A-Spool and my husband does woodwork and made me a couple of wood flat shuttles which I am enjoying using. If you find the book The Complete Book of Jiffy Needle Tatting I think from what I found out it will be a compilation on their other books of patterns, I have it and it has some great patterns in it.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, Marjie was my friend...she was in our S.S. Class and also in our In Stitches Prayer Shawl knitting group at F.U.M.C. Lovely person and we miss her desperately.


----------

